# Hangers and support



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

For black iron pipe 1 1/2 and up , on a horizontal run what is the recommended length? I'm going to be using uni strut and all thread 
I just read every 10 ft , but I'm also taking in consideration that I'm going to be running about 60ft of 4" ,125ft 3" and 100 ft 2" in side of the corridor , my master plumber said we are going to go every 6ft . Is that reasonable??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is perfectly reasonable...Master said so. End of story.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well he said that after I told him what I read cuz he wasn't so sure to begin with ,so..... I believed I deserved the credit heheh


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Code here says every 10 feet for >1 1/2" steel.
However, it is more practical to install two hangers per length.
On a unistrut trapeze hanger, I would space the hangers at 2 feet in from the couplings, assuming 10 foot lengths. So the hangers from the start will run 2', 6', 4', then repeat the pattern.
I just ran a trapeze for a run of two 4" copper pipes x 90 feet. Specs called for 1/2" rods. However, since the rods measured 50" long, I upsized them all to 5/8" for less sway.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have a code book Leach? It's good practice to get to know the book and look up these types of questions yourself. A lot of stuff in the book can be interpreted differently but something like hanger spacing is pretty straightforward. Im not trying to bust your balls.

Edit: my book says over 1 1/4" every 10' on the horizontal


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Do you have a code book Leach? It's good practice to get to know the book and look up these types of questions yourself. A lot of stuff in the book can be interpreted differently but something like hanger spacing is pretty straightforward. Im not trying to bust your balls.












When I sat for my plumbing exam, I remember a question about hanger spacing on a 3/4" medical gas line. It's different than for a 3/4" water line. 

When I did new construction, we strapped everything 4'; both the PVC and water lines.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Do you have a code book Leach? It's good practice to get to know the book and look up these types of questions yourself. A lot of stuff in the book can be interpreted differently but something like hanger spacing is pretty straightforward. Im not trying to bust your balls.


Keep in mind that experience sometimes will supercede the code book if you have to go above and beyond, or make adjustments.
For instance, with the hangers, if you go on center exactly as per code minimum requirements, the hangers may be on the couplings, or in the case of the job I am doing, the insulation shields are 12" long, and you want to keep those at a distance from the couplings.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Keep in mind that experience sometimes will supercede the code book if you have to go above and beyond, or make adjustments.
> For instance, with the hangers, if you go on center exactly as per code minimum requirements, the hangers may be on the couplings, or in the case of the job I am doing, the insulation shields are 12" long, and you want to keep those at a distance from the couplings.


Absolutely agree, as many here have said code is MINIMUM requirement, going the extra mile is great in my book.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Do you have a code book Leach? It's good practice to get to know the book and look up these types of questions yourself. A lot of stuff in the book can be interpreted differently but something like hanger spacing is pretty straightforward. Im not trying to bust your balls. Edit: my book says over 1 1/4" every 10' on the horizontal


Yes I do that where i got my info from


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Do you have a code book Leach? It's good practice to get to know the book and look up these types of questions yourself. A lot of stuff in the book can be interpreted differently but something like hanger spacing is pretty straightforward. Im not trying to bust your balls. Edit: my book says over 1 1/4" every 10' on the horizontal



Also I did find the info in my 2012 UPC


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> For black iron pipe 1 1/2 and up , on a horizontal run what is the recommended length? I'm going to be using uni strut and all thread
> I just read every 10 ft , but I'm also taking in consideration that I'm going to be running about 60ft of 4" ,125ft 3" and 100 ft 2" in side of the corridor , my master plumber said we are going to go every 6ft . Is that reasonable??


I would install @ every 10ft that way you not wasting money on unnessory hangers and the time it takes to put them up.we all know that makin and installing the hangers is the hardest part of the job,after that done you got it licked


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*It depends. ..*



sparky said:


> I would install @ every 10ft that way you not wasting money on unnessory hangers and the time it takes to put them up.we all know that makin and installing the hangers is the hardest part of the job,after that done you got it licked


I thought about that on two jobs I am doing. One is a pair of runs with 6" pipe, and the other with 4".
I bit the bullet and went with 2 hangers per 10' length, exceeding spec.
I would do it again, not to be Mr . perfect, but because you can't hang the pipes or slide them down with one hanger every 10 feet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> I thought about that on two jobs I am doing. One is a pair of runs with 6" pipe, and the other with 4".
> I bit the bullet and went with 2 hangers per 10' length, exceeding spec.
> I would do it again, not to be Mr . perfect, but because you can't hang the pipes or slide them down with one hanger every 10 feet.


That is true good work


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Other things that need consideration, what size strut? What size threaded rod? What kind of lines fluid or gas? Your spacing depends on all these factors. Hanger load is a tricky business sometimes. Also it depends what you are hanging off of. I have seen where a buildings bar joist would not take a single point hanger but space three hangers out in the space and the individual load will be within tolerance.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Other things that need consideration, what size strut? What size threaded rod? What kind of lines fluid or gas? Your spacing depends on all these factors. Hanger load is a tricky business sometimes. Also it depends what you are hanging off of. I have seen where a buildings bar joist would not take a single point hanger but space three hangers out in the space and the individual load will be within tolerance.


I believe I'm going to be using 3/8 all thread no It going to be natural gas , and I will be drilling into concrete with drop in anchors bolts. I won't be doing this project by my self so that a plus heh


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I believe I'm going to be using 3/8 all thread no It going to be natural gas , and I will be drilling into concrete with drop in anchors bolts. I won't be doing this project by my self so that a plus heh


 is it one line? If it is why use unistrut?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> is it one line? If it is why use unistrut?


Well after asking questions and getting info and looking at plans we are running separate line for different section of the building so we are going to be using hangers , and not uni struts now.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Well after asking questions and getting info and looking at plans we are running separate line for different section of the building so we are going to be using hangers , and not uni struts now.


thats what I was getting at you solved your own issue good job.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is the lil project heh


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

3/8" is a little small to hang 4" steel off of, dontcha think?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Rando said:


> 3/8" is a little small to hang 4" steel off of, dontcha think?


Nope ,3/8 cover 4" steel


----------

